# K3b, dma und LG DVD-Brenner

## tragor

Hi Leute,

habe mir vor kurzem den DVD-Brenner von LG (GSA-4040B) gekauft. Jetzt wollte ich eine DVD mit k3b brennen... Aber jedesmal, wenn ich versuche zu brennen friert das ganze System komplett ein. Nur im pio mode geht's, da aber so langsam, dass ich mir auch nen 1x Brenner hätte kaufen können  :Sad:  . Lesen geht übrigens ohne lockup ! 

Hat jemand ne Idee, worans liegt?

tragor

----------

## stkn

kernel version ?

du benutzt ide-scsi ?

----------

## tragor

Sorry,

glatt vergessen:

- linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r8

- ide-scsi enabled

- Laufwerk hängt an einem Promise PCI IDE Controller

- DMA per 

# echo "using_dma:1" > /proc/ide/hdX/settings 

angeschaltet.

Laufwerke im Rechner:

Eingebauter Controller:

	IDE1, Master:	System Gentoo

	IDE1, Slave:	System Windows XP

	IDE2, Master:	Daten

Promise:

	IDE1, Master:	DVD-Brenner

	IDE2, Master:	DVD-Rom (auch LG)

Grüße,

tragor

[/code]

----------

## hulk2nd

korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber ich dachte immer bei ide-scsi funktioniert dma nicht. vielleicht liegts ja da dran

----------

## Carlo

Häng das Lw. doch mal an den anderen Controller. Evtl. liegt's ja am Promise.

Carlo

----------

## py-ro

Ich weiss nicht wie das bei den neueren ist, aber bei mir funktionieren am Promise nur Festplatten.

----------

## tragor

Ich denke schon, dass generell auch der dma Modus am Promise klappen sollte... Vor allem, da ja das Lesen ohne probleme funktioniert, auch mit dma. Ich werde heute abend mal das Laufwerk an einen anderen IDE-Bus hängen...

Soweit mal danke für die Tipps, ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden  :Wink: 

tragor

----------

## ravageNG

Hi,

bei mir tritt auch dieses Problem auf  :Sad: 

- kein Promise-IDE, sondern onboard

- kernel 2.6.0-test11

- ide-scsi

- auch mit PIO

Anderes Problem ist, dass Audio-CDs zwar anfangen "zu brennen", aber mittendrin abbrechen  :Sad: 

Irgendwelche Loesungen bekannt ?

----------

## tragor

Ich habe jetzt den DVD-Brenner an einen nativen IDE-Port gehängt. Jetzt funktionierts zwar, aber ich muss mir noch ein längeres IDE-Kabel besorgen... Dürfte aber zu machen sein  :Smile:  Schade, dass es nicht doch anders geht...

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe,

tragor

----------

## Basti_litho

ich bring heute meinen LG GSA 4040B zurück - hat leider nur Probleme gemacht:

am ersten Abend hat er nicht eine CD gemountet, geschweige denn gebrannt (grwoisofs sagte irgendwas von "ungültiger MMC"). Er wollte noch nicht mal von einer BootCD (superrescue) booten, also ist ein "Linux Problem" eigentlich auszuschließen.

Dann hab ich es am nächsten Tag nochmal versucht - alles ok - sogar drei DVDs gebrannt, und von der Superrescue gebootet (mehrmals).

Gestern dann - wieder nix mehr gemountet - nix mehr gebrannt, nix gebootet, auch heute morgen nicht mehr.

Hab die faxen dicke - bring ich heute zurück.

Also: ihr seid nicht alleine  :Smile: 

----------

## ravageNG

Entwarnung (zumindest fuer meinen PC) - bis jetzt brennt er einwandfrei.

Testergebnisse mit k3b 0.10.3 & cdrecord 2.01a19.

Linux 2.6.0-test11 MIT ide-scsi:

- Read und Write-Speed werden falsch erkannt :/

  Manuelle Auswahl funktioniert nicht.

- CD/RW loeschen: ok

- Data CD/RW: geht-geht nicht-geht.... 

   jedes 2.Brennen fuehrte zum Total-Absturz  :Sad: 

Linux 2.6.0-test11 OHNE ide-scsi.

- Speeds korrekt erkannt

- CD/RW loeschen: ok

- Data CD/RW: ok

- Audio: ok

- DVD-RAM mit ext2: ok 

   Tip: nicht ext3 / journaling fs nutzen  :Smile: 

- Clone-CD: ok

- DVD-Play: ok

Scheint also alles zu funktionieren ...

Hoffe es hilft euch.

----------

## Robelix

 *Basti_litho wrote:*   

> ich bring heute meinen LG GSA 4040B zurück - hat leider nur Probleme gemacht:
> 
> am ersten Abend hat er nicht eine CD gemountet, geschweige denn gebrannt (grwoisofs sagte irgendwas von "ungültiger MMC"). Er wollte noch nicht mal von einer BootCD (superrescue) booten, also ist ein "Linux Problem" eigentlich auszuschließen.
> 
> Dann hab ich es am nächsten Tag nochmal versucht - alles ok - sogar drei DVDs gebrannt, und von der Superrescue gebootet (mehrmals).
> ...

 

In deinem Fall dürfte wirklich der Brenner defekt sein... - unter Umständen noch ein kaputtes IDE-Kabel.

Am Besten mal ein anderes Kabel probieren, wenn das nix bringt den Brenner tauschen lassen.

Meiner läuft auf jeden Fall brav (Audio-CD hab' ich allerdings noch keine geröstet)

Robelix

----------

## UTgamer

Kein Promise (-RAID) IDE Kontroller kann CD-Laufwerke ansprechen. Da diese BIOS'e speziel für den RAID betrieb gemacht wurden. Steht auch im Handbuch.

----------

## Basti_litho

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In deinem Fall dürfte wirklich der Brenner defekt sein... 
> 
> 

 

ja, war auch so - hab jetzt ein neues Gerät und nun funktioniert er prächtig (auch mit ide-scsi) (am selben IDE Kabel).

MfG

----------

## tragor

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Kein Promise (-RAID) IDE Kontroller kann CD-Laufwerke ansprechen. Da diese BIOS'e speziel für den RAID betrieb gemacht wurden. Steht auch im Handbuch.

 

Ist aber *kein* RAID-Kontroller, sondern nur ein IDE-Kontroller eben (Tx2 Ultra100). Wie dem auch sei... funktioniert ja jetzt :S

grüße,

tragor

----------

## Robelix

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Kein Promise (-RAID) IDE Kontroller kann CD-Laufwerke ansprechen. Da diese BIOS'e speziel für den RAID betrieb gemacht wurden. Steht auch im Handbuch.

 

Nicht nur Promise, auch die Onboard- Highpoint-RAIDs mögen nur Harddisks - wahrscheinlich alle IDE-RAID Controller.

----------

